# daha ucuzu yok



## adventrue

Why is it 'daha ucuzu yok' and not 'Daha ucuz yok'? Or are both versions correct and possible?


----------



## capricorn00

when you say ucuz"U" you point to the one which is the cheapest one. (like my using of "one" at the end of the sentence)


----------



## medeor

the actual sentence is bunun/bunların daha ucuzu yok.

but you may not say "bunun" and "bunların" because you imply this by adding -u to ucuz so the result should be

daha ucuzu yok.


----------



## capricorn00

medeor said:


> the actual sentence is bunun/bunların daha ucuzu yok.
> 
> but you may not say "bunun" and "bunların" because you imply this by adding -u to ucuz so the result should be
> 
> daha ucuzu yok.


Bunun daha ucuzu yok... demek Türkçe'de bir cümlenin temel ögeleri olan özne tümleç ve yüklemin her üçünü de içermesi açısından daha doğrudur. Örneğin: Şunun doğrusu nedir bir anlasak... gibi.


----------



## macrotis

It literally translates as _there isn't cheaper_. A word like _bundan_ (than this) is omitted but implied, so -u is necessary: _*bundan* daha ucuzu yok_. here you may omit _daha_: _bundan ucuzu yok_. So you may either omit _bundan_ or _daha_ or say both:

_daha ucuzu yok.
bundan ucuzu yok.
bundan daha ucuzu yok._


----------



## Longhorn13

The -u after ucuz as in "Daha ucuzu yok" simply implies a certain item.


----------



## Rallino

Longhorn13 said:


> The -u after ucuz as in "Daha ucuzu yok" simply implies a certain item.


 
That's what "accusative" case does. Here the suffix -u isn't accusative. It's genitive.

Bun*un* daha ucuz*u* yok = there isn't a cheaper version *OF *this.

But ofcourse it's just translated as: this is the cheapest you can find.


----------

